# Any coffee addicts here ? where to find fresh roasted beans



## coffeemakesmehigh

Hey there, a coffee freak in here who likes freshly roasted and the ability to grind the beans myself.

So I live in Maadi, Cairo, however I'm willing to -travel- around just to be able to get freshly roasted whole coffee beans for a reasonable price

The only thing I've managed to find is "Espresso Lab" in the 5th settlement, however they're super expensive starting @110LE/250gms 

I thought I could find more local roaster and stuff. hopefully someone knows the drill  

Thanks


----------



## PoleDancer

OK, I've been out of Egypt for a few years now, but (as chance would have it) just bumped into this site again. Remembering the coffee issue, the sheer frustration that the nation that introduced the planet to 'coffee arabica' is now dominated by effing, sheeting sodding Nescafé made me do the whole password recovery thing.

Things have probably changed. The best I got for some time was OK but overpriced beans from Café Grecco (Road 9, maybe elsewhere). Then the very wonderful 'Dancing Bean' came along at workplace near me in New Cairo, run by an Aussie-Egyptian called Joseph. I've no idea if they're still trading (I hope so. They deserve to dominate the Egyptian coffee trade, if there ever is one). They still seem to have a Facebook page though: Dancing Bean Espresso - Egypt. Try there for clues. Good luck.


----------



## kingkotb

*big stores*

You can easily find the coffee beans you want in big coffee stores.

In Cairo, you can find it at Shahine.
In Alexandria, you can find it at Brazilian stores.

the price varies depending on quality and origin of the beans. Yemeni is the most expensive but yet you can buy good coffee for as little as 35 EGP/ 250 gm.


----------



## Daprince86

freshly roasted coffee at orouba coffee corner on tahrir street

https://www.google.com/maps/place/O...5b1fae9feb42a59!8m2!3d30.0359469!4d31.2028513


----------

